

Design Optimization: Front Page Changes +45% conversion rates. - cartab
http://vospe.com/2010/09/06/design-optimization-webbynodes-front-page-45-conversion-rates/

======
melvinram
One thing that left me wondering was the last paragraph:

 _The total visits to our website rose 48% in a 30 day period. The most
visited page (after the front-page) was the Sign Up page, and 2nd was our
Features Page. Our sales improved by up to a 45%, and we have had the biggest
growth Webbynode has seen in 2 years._

If visits increased 48% and sales increased 45%, it doesn't seem like there
was a big jump in conversion rate. Maybe they meant that the sales conversion
rate increased 45%, which would be impressive.

~~~
cartab
Fixed up that last phrase. I meant our sales conversion rates conversion
rates.

Hopefully my article helps you guys out.

~~~
melvinram
Ah, it was sales conversion rate. Pretty awesome improvement. Thanks for
sharing. I've already started a test to see if menu/no-menu makes a difference
on my home page.

------
bryanh
I've always thought that you should make the plans & pricing page provide more
information than simply your plans & pricing. The most obvious one is to
clarify or explain features. That way, you can legitimately funnel more people
to the plans & pricing page and gently move them one step closer to a
conversion.

------
JangoSteve
Definitely impressive results, but would have been much more useful with a
breakdown of the impact each change had. Without that, it's hard to determine
which changes are actually responsible for which improvements (traffic to
signup page vs signup conversions). Either way, congrats on the improved
success.

------
petercooper
Has anyone else here had luck with particular colors for buttons? It's
interesting that red won out here.

~~~
melvinram
I tested green, orange and red on <http://www.webdesigncompany.net> and green
won for us but even more important than the color was the call to action text
in the button.

------
olegkikin
Now do some A/B testing, and improve it even more.

------
234523421
+1

